# zfs + prefetch



## graudeejs (Oct 27, 2009)

zfs prefetch is disabled on FreeBSD i386 by default.

can anyone shed some light on me, why?
What are benefits of it (when it works)?

Thanks in advance
{continuing to google}


----------



## oliverh (Oct 27, 2009)

This should answer your question.

http://www.mail-archive.com/svn-src-all@freebsd.org/msg10328.html


----------

